# When do you know when you have enough



## fernballan (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Norseman C.B. (Jul 15, 2019)

Is having enough even possible  ????......................


----------



## fernballan (Jul 15, 2019)

Norseman C.B. said:


> Is having enough even possible  ????......................


True One can always have one more


----------



## tertiaryjim (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm not qualified to answer that question.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Jul 15, 2019)

when you run out of time , or money.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 15, 2019)

He who dies with the most toys and let's family sell them to me, the cheaper the better, wins!


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 16, 2019)

I am past the point of wanting more tools and am selling those I don't use.  Now I only buy what I need for a specific job.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 16, 2019)

" When do you know when you have enough ? "

Believe me …………………..I KNOW !!


----------



## fernballan (Jul 17, 2019)

Illinoyance said:


> I am past the point of wanting more tools and am selling those I don't use.  Now I only buy what I need for a specific job.


*I will be in the TV program hoarding*


----------



## AGCB97 (Jul 17, 2019)

I don't remember which rich guy it was when asked "How much more do you need?" replied "just a little bit more".


----------



## fernballan (Jul 17, 2019)

AGCB97 said:


> I don't remember which rich guy it was when asked "How much more do you need?" replied "just a little bit more".


HiHi
Too bad I am not rich !!! But have problems with hoarding


----------



## Cheeseking (Jul 17, 2019)

Reminds me of Mr Pete/Tubalcain on YouTube. I get a kick out of watching his auction “plunder” videos. He keeps doing them even tho he has sworn off going to auctions a couple times.
Most of what he buys he probably already has 3-4 of squirreled away somewhere in his basement or garage. I realize he does it for enjoyment and not for any specific need. I pity his family or whoever eventually ends up with the task of dealing with all that good stuff


----------



## jmanatee (Jul 18, 2019)

impossible...


----------



## ch2co (Jul 19, 2019)

I used to agree with the “you never can have enough stuff” school of thought, then I suddenly got old. (It sneaks up on you) Between photographic equipment, scientific equipment, computer equipment, electronic equipment, books, woodworking equipment, metalworking equipment, astronomical equipment (my 16 telescopes, mounts and 14 suitcases full of accessories which by itself takes up an overfilled full sized bedroom worth) and two 14x16 sheds *STUFFED* with stuff I haven’t seen for decades. I have started to think maybe there is a limit. Then I see something that I just can’t do without and..........


----------



## higgite (Jul 19, 2019)

That’s sorta like asking how far does the universe reach? No one knows because no one has been there, yet. 

Tom


----------



## cjtoombs (Jul 20, 2019)

When you can't walk around in you're shop anymore, it's time to get rid of some.  It's kind of like building a race engine for nitrous oxide.  You increase the NOS flow till the engine blows up, build another engine and back the NOS off to just below where it blew up the last time.


----------



## jpackard56 (Jul 26, 2019)

Ken from ontario said:


> when you run out of time , or money.


or worse "your health".....


----------



## alloy (Jul 26, 2019)

fernballan said:


> *I will be in the TV program hoarding*



Funny you say that.  I was talking with a guy at work and told him I'd just won a bandsaw on an auction.  He said but you already have a bandsaw. And I'm trying to buy another VMC.  He said HOARDER.  Yup, I admit it when it comes to machinery that's a good deal.


----------



## TakeDeadAim (Aug 11, 2019)

fernballan said:


>


You can't have too many tools.  I'm thinking of moving the furniture out of the living room to make space for a metrology area.  That's really not a problem is it?


----------

